# Thor's Majesty



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 3, 2013)

So I guess I've been going here a lot lately. Probably twice in the the last month. This place is called Thor's Well, for those of you who don't know. Water shoots straight up this hole and waves come crashing in on either side of you. It's a dangerous, adrenaline-pumping experience. I've been hoping for partly cloudy weather and big surf conditions like this, but the two coming together hasn't happened until now. 

Tides were particularly dangerous this day. In fact, the risk became a reality when a big wave came in and knocked me and my camera down. I was in full waders, but I was no match for the force of the surf. Fortunately I just scuffed my knee, and besides that, there was no major equipment damage.

I was lucky to get such wave action and a big sky to go along with it.




Thor's Majesty by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## kathyt (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that your camera was okay! jk. Beautiful. I don't get to see this stuff around Chi-town, that's for sure.


----------



## RobN185 (Mar 3, 2013)

Superb shot - #1 on 500px, well done and well deserved!


----------



## mishele (Mar 3, 2013)

Thor!! I'm glad to hear you're ok. You need to be careful out there, friend. Beautiful shot.
btw...I went on a Chris Hemsworth bender last weekend. I watched like 3 movies w/ him in it. You inspired it...lol


----------



## eswebster (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing, by far the best composition, color, and shutter speed to smooth the water out yet.  Wall worthy.


----------



## invisible (Mar 3, 2013)

This is by far the best image of this place that you've posted (which is saying a lot, because the others didn't exactly suck). This one has an otherworldly feel that justifies its high ranking on 500px.com &#8211; congrats on being #1! If there's anything I would change &#8211; and this is nit picking, really &#8211; it would be the blue cast on the water, which I personally think is too strong... but the crowd on 500px doesn't seem to agree 

EDIT: Nominated for March POTM.


----------



## mishele (Mar 3, 2013)

invisible said:


> EDIT: Nominated for March POTM.


You beat me to it!! lol Great nomination!!


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess Thor's Majesty has a better ring to it than Earth's Anus.

Best photo I have seen you post.


----------



## TimLindstedt (Mar 3, 2013)

This one is beautiful! Love this shot!


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

Really great shot....now that you are safe you can reflect back and be glad you got the shot.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 3, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I am so glad to hear that your camera was okay! jk. Beautiful. I don't get to see this stuff around Chi-town, that's for sure.



Lol thanks Kathy. Yeah I'm glad the camera is okay too. Me? Ill heal. Electronics don't do that healing thing so well...



RobN185 said:


> Superb shot - #1 on 500px, well done and well deserved!



Thank you Rob!!



mishele said:


> Thor!! I'm glad to hear you're ok. You need to be careful out there, friend. Beautiful shot.
> btw...I went on a Chris Hemsworth bender last weekend. I watched like 3 movies w/ him in it. You inspired it...lol



But you said that I am more dashing than Hemsworth, remember?  



eswebster said:


> Amazing, by far the best composition, color, and shutter speed to smooth the water out yet.  Wall worthy.



Thanks thanks!



invisible said:


> This is by far the best image of this place that you've posted (which is saying a lot, because the others didn't exactly suck). This one has an otherworldly feel that justifies its high ranking on 500px.com &ndash; congrats on being #1! If there's anything I would change &ndash; and this is nit picking, really &ndash; it would be the blue cast on the water, which I personally think is too strong... but the crowd on 500px doesn't seem to agree
> 
> EDIT: Nominated for March POTM.



Good thought and one I definitely considered. I've definitely gone that direction in the past, but felt this shot is so much more inviting with this color palette. 

Thanks for the nomination! 



runnah said:


> I guess Thor's Majesty has a better ring to it than Earth's Anus.
> 
> Best photo I have seen you post.



Lol'd and thanks  



TimLindstedt said:


> This one is beautiful! Love this shot!



Thanks Tim. 



Mully said:


> Really great shot....now that you are safe you can reflect back and be glad you got the shot.



Yep


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 3, 2013)

This shot is absolutely amazing, I am very jealous of your surroundings! Thanks for sharing, I hope to one day see it in person.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 3, 2013)

This is an incredible shot.  So glad to hear that neither you nor your equipment suffered any major damage.  You are certainly braver than I would ever be to get a shot like this.  Certainly praise worthy, you absolutely deserve POTM nomination with this shot.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 3, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> This shot is absolutely amazing, I am very jealous of your surroundings! Thanks for sharing, I hope to one day see it in person.



Thanks a lot. I can't complain, there's a lot to do here!



KrisztinaK said:


> This is an incredible shot.  So glad to hear that neither you nor your equipment suffered any major damage.  You are certainly braver than I would ever be to get a shot like this.  Certainly praise worthy, you absolutely deserve POTM nomination with this shot.



Thanks. The extent of the damage was my lower tripod leg got bent 45 degrees. Replacement part is on the way from Europe


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 3, 2013)

This is fantastic


----------



## mishele (Mar 3, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> But you said that I am more dashing than Hemsworth, remember?


Your sexiness made me watch Chris Hemsworth. He looks so much like you.


----------



## jbkm1994 (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely breathtaking!  Congrats on such a great capture and good to hear that you and your equipment survived to shoot another day. Hopefully more shots like this!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> Your sexiness made me watch Chris Hemsworth. He looks so much like you.



Twins.  



jbkm1994 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!  Congrats on such a great capture and good to hear that you and your equipment survived to shoot another day. Hopefully more shots like this!



Thanks a lot. It was fun.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 4, 2013)

I just saw this. SICK! did you use a filter? And I have a question about the location itself: Where does that water go? Does it flow to some tube out to sea?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 4, 2013)

leeroix said:


> I just saw this. SICK! did you use a filter? And I have a question about the location itself: Where does that water go? Does it flow to some tube out to sea?



Thanks, an ND grad was used, and I think a polarizer might've been on the front of the camera. DIdn't really have time to take it off, but it gave 1-2 stops of light reduction which is nice.


----------



## cwcaesar (Mar 4, 2013)

I just saw this!  I really like this image.  I see that it is already nominated for POTM, so that saves me the trouble.  I really love the vibrant colors and the shutter speed was perfect for the water effect!


----------



## jake337 (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful image!  Good to hear your ok along with your gear.

When going out photographing...


----------



## StevenJohnson (Mar 4, 2013)

This shot is absolutely fantastic! I originally saw this on 500px. Thank you for sharing. I wish there were some amazing places in New Jersey to take shots of. Oh well, drawbacks of this state. Stay safe when shooting!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 4, 2013)

jake337 said:


> Beautiful image!  Good to hear your ok along with your gear.
> 
> When going out photographing...



Lol! Extremely relevant to my situation. Since I often end up by water and more often than not end up in it.  



StevenJohnson said:


> This shot is absolutely fantastic! I originally saw this on 500px. Thank you for sharing. I wish there were some amazing places in New Jersey to take shots of. Oh well, drawbacks of this state. Stay safe when shooting!



Thanks!

Oh I'm sure you could find some pretty cool places not too far away. Densely populated areas offer their own unique beauties.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 4, 2013)

...what could i add that hasn't already been said...stunning!


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2013)

Just to buck the trend I am going to say I hate it.


----------



## yo13dawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Great shot all around. Love the comp, light, and shutter speed used to capture the movement.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 5, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ...what could i add that hasn't already been said...stunning!



Thanks!



runnah said:


> Just to buck the trend I am going to say I hate it.



Hate is such a strong word, Runnah. Do you perhaps *strongly dislike *this photo ? 



yo13dawg said:


> Great shot all around. Love the comp, light, and shutter speed used to capture the movement.



Appreciate the comment.


----------



## Ulriksen (Mar 7, 2013)

Simply beautiful! I love the differences and transitions in colors, good job on framing this.


----------



## CallibCarver (Apr 1, 2013)

I love this photo, the sky and sun are a great touch that really bring it all together for me.


----------



## memily (Apr 3, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## thelightwithin (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow! there is so much harmony, magic and movement going on in here, it's amazing! I love the colours, sounds like it was worth the risks! Great work!


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 3, 2013)

YTMND!


----------



## Juga (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate to be a downer on your FANTASTIC photo but I am in the Coast Guard. In the Coast Guard I do Search and Rescue Planning and while your story sounds extremely exciting and glad you got the shot you wanted I do urge that you use EXTREME caution. That is an understatement and when it comes to talking to the family of loved ones it is never easy to hear hope being lost because someone is lost. Anyway, did I mention that this is a FANTASTIC shot!?


----------

